# just passed 30,000 pics



## phinds (Dec 30, 2012)

I've been a busy beaver for the last 15 months, which is how long it's been since the site went past 25,000 pics (20,000 had been 18 months before that).

Compared to 18 months ago, the site has about the same # of wood types shown (just under 500) but that includes my having dumped some obscure ones and split out some of the more common ones (such as oaks and pines) into multiple pages.

[for anyone who doesn't know what I'm talking about, see the first URL in my signature]

Paul


----------



## Dane Fuller (Dec 30, 2012)

Congratulations, Paul on what must be a true labor of love.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 30, 2012)

Amazing Paul, everyone in the wood working community truly benafits from all your hard work. Great work that you do.


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 30, 2012)

That's awesome! When I first started getting into woodworking I accidentally stumbled upon your site and I was glad to use it as a resource. Even though most people who use your site don't ever get to tell you, we all appreciate it as a valuable resource!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 30, 2012)

Paul that's great. You definitely have one of the best and most informative wood sites on the net. You deserve some kind of award IMO. Great work and just keeps getting better.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 30, 2012)

Incredible.  Just doing some quick math - thats 30,000 pics in 33 months, which is 909 pics a month or 30 pics a day. Seven days a week for 30 days a month. If you spend 16 minutes per pic editing and posting that is a full 8 hours per day. I agree with Kevin - that deserves some kind of reward 
Scott


----------



## phinds (Dec 30, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Incredible.  Just doing some quick math - thats 30,000 pics in 33 months, which is 909 pics a month or 30 pics a day. Seven days a week for 30 days a month. If you spend 16 minutes per pic editing and posting that is a full 8 hours per day. I agree with Kevin - that deserves some kind of reward
> Scott



Well, I'm pretty fast at it now (I've done it before ) and I have a HUGE amount of software that I've written to make it all relatively easy. Even so, it DOES take a bit of time.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the effort, Paul! Your site is a phenomenal resource for folks trying to figure out an unknown specimen or improve their general knowledge.


----------



## daugher12 (Dec 30, 2012)

That's great, and an outstanding feat! I also stumbled on your site a couple of years ago and bookmarked it for reference. Heck, sometimes I just go to look at all the pretty wood! Not only that, I consider it quite an honor to have some of my wood included! Keep up the great work.


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for putting that site together. Also, thanks for the veneer a while back. Gary


----------



## healeydays (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for the effort Paul. 
I have been using your site as a reference even before I joined Woodbarter.
Definitely a wealth of knowledge that will be here on the web for a very long time.


----------



## BurlsorBust (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats, I have always enjoyed and referenced your site. Let me know if you ever need any figured/burled cocobolo, would love to donate to the cause!


----------



## phinds (Dec 31, 2012)

BurlsorBust said:


> Congrats, I have always enjoyed and referenced your site. Let me know if you ever need any figured/burled cocobolo, would love to donate to the cause!



That would be cool. I've had a TON of cocobolo ... definitely one of my favorite woods ... but never any burl or figured. At the very least I'd like to get good pics of same and if you want to do a trade that would be great too. I also take wood donations to the site and would be happy to pay shipping.

Paul


----------



## BurlsorBust (Dec 31, 2012)

phinds said:


> That would be cool. I've had a TON of cocobolo ... definitely one of my favorite woods ... but never any burl or figured. At the very least I'd like to get good pics of same and if you want to do a trade that would be great too. I also take wood donations to the site and would be happy to pay shipping.
> 
> Paul



I have some heavy figured/burled pieces that are just too good to toss and of little use to me. I'll clean them up a bit and send you some pics and we'll go from there!

Thanks again for your work!


Eric


----------

